# New Zealand Electrician looking for work in Dubai



## chrisbks (Dec 18, 2008)

I am just wondering how I would go about finding work in Dubai and what sort of money I would be expecting to make. I am guessing that there is more money/deal in the construction side, so it would be appreciated if any one could help me by telling me of how to go about this.


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

chrisbks said:


> I am just wondering how I would go about finding work in Dubai and what sort of money I would be expecting to make. I am guessing that there is more money/deal in the construction side, so it would be appreciated if any one could help me by telling me of how to go about this.


the search button at top of page
beat you andy capp


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

If you are looking to be on the tools, forget it. We have electricians earning less than a thousand dirhams a month.

If you are looking to be a supervisor/manager, forget it. For the time being anyway. Too many projects being shelved and far too many redundancies here at the moment to make it viable to leave a secure job elsewhere


----------



## StublueKPL (Dec 21, 2008)

I am an electrician from Glasgow, UK.

I tried and tried to get out to dubai, but as the previous posts said, its not worth bothering if you are working on the tools

i only managed to get out in a supervisors role because i had just started in the oil industry and i met some good contacts out here. However, it is very hard. Also, again as previoulsy stated, at the moment, no chance. my old company just laid off 31 expats.


----------

